# Does Elmer Fudd have trouble with the letter R? Qview



## xjcamaro (Mar 14, 2010)

Well while getting my march throwdown ready I have one lonely rabbit in the freezer so I brined him wrapped him and he's in the smoker. Qview to follow!


----------



## denver dave (Mar 14, 2010)

Love those pesky wabbits


----------



## xjcamaro (Mar 14, 2010)

This is only my second smoke since I upgraded from my electric brinkman to a charbroil propane and all I have to say is wow! So much more flexibility and control


----------



## xjcamaro (Mar 14, 2010)

Ok, i really have to appoligize on this Qview, here are some prep pictures and of him in the smoker, but here is what happened, my brother in law showed up right as i was pulling the parts out, and you can probably guess it from there, the parts came out of the smoker and were consumed almost instantly. So needless to say, they were perfect.

Rabbit out of the brine:


Rabbit wrapped in bacon:


Rabbit in the smoker:


Once again, sorry for the lack of finished product, But i know for a fact that this wont be my last rabbit smoke!


----------



## meateater (Mar 15, 2010)

Nice job! Them pesky BIL's


----------



## mballi3011 (Mar 15, 2010)

Now you are off to a good start and that wabbit looking good too. But it's so small why do you need the bacon for I really don't think you'll smoke it long enough to dry it out.???


----------



## xjcamaro (Mar 15, 2010)

You would be suprised how it dries out. Since this is the first time doing rabbit with my propane i wrapped it, because my electric did seem to dry them out pretty good, plus who doesnt like bacon!? i would have to say that this was my best rabbit i have ever done. It was so juicy when i pulled it, ive never had it that juicy before.


----------



## treegje (Mar 15, 2010)

spray them occasionally with beer,so I do it anyway

http://smokingmeatforums.com/forums/...ad.php?t=82770

http://smokingmeatforums.com/forums/...ad.php?t=87128


----------

